# New Pics



## CatP (Sep 17, 2015)

I cannot stop taking photos of Roza. I am so excited at every minor change happening right now on her that just HAVE to share these. My baby will be 12 weeks the day after tomorrow  Her ears now are definatley starting to stand, on these pics her head is tilted back but even normally only the ends are still floppy. Love her to bits and cannot wait to see the next changes!!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Roza is looking beautiful  how much does she weigh? I just weighed my babies this morning x


----------



## CatP (Sep 17, 2015)

Thankyou  she weighs 3lb now. Vet said she's a bit heavy for her size but to me she looks just fine. And yes i was just looking at your thread and have seen your babies in the photo album and around forums. You have 5!!! So exciting!!! They are adorable and i love their clothes too!!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She is sooooo pretty and looks so soft to touch!


----------



## CatP (Sep 17, 2015)

))Yes her coat right now is so soft and furry. From what i have read though i am assuming it is still her puppy coat and that it will change.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

CatP said:


> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah lovely and she looks like a healthy size to me too. it is really exciting yet surprisingly easier than I expected!
Thankyou I'm glad you like them and the clothes


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi CatP! Your baby and our baby must share birthdays! Harleigh will be 12 weeks tomorrow too! She was born July 15th! Here are some photos I had on my phone, I need to get a couple better ones downloaded off my camera!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww Roza is such a cutie pie, I can see why you can't stop taking pictures! 

And Harleigh is gorgeous too! She reminds me of my Lilo when she was a puppy.


----------



## CatP (Sep 17, 2015)

Awwwwww!!! Harleigh and Roza look about the same size and build too!! They also have similar markings around their eyes  Are Harleigh's ears fully stood all the time now? Roza's still aren't they stand till about over the half point when she is looking straight or down then the tops still flop. Only if she has her head slightly tilted do they stay up.


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Harleigh's ears were fully standing when we picked her up from the breeder. Her ear leather is very thin though, so they wouldn't take much to stand. We love in northern BC, Canada, so she won't be spending much time outdoors this winter, she loves it outdoors now, but her little ears are cold when we come in after a few minutes! She weighs about 2 1/2 pounds now, she has gained about a pound since she came home with us.


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi Camille, do you have any baby pictures of Lilo? Her looks remind me of Harleigh, I'm wondering what Lilo looked like as a baby!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

sheljor said:


> Hi CatP! Your baby and our baby must share birthdays! Harleigh will be 12 weeks tomorrow too! She was born July 15th! Here are some photos I had on my phone, I need to get a couple better ones downloaded off my camera!


aw wow they are similar!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

sheljor said:


> Hi Camille, do you have any baby pictures of Lilo? Her looks remind me of Harleigh, I'm wondering what Lilo looked like as a baby!


Oh I have a million pictures. lol Here are a few. They do look similar, especially on the second picture of Harleigh. hehe


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, love the pics of Rosa. she's so pretty !


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute! They grow way too fast!


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Rosa is going to be a beauty!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She is soooooo pretty 💝


----------

